
Epic Games won a temporary restraining order against Apple - Pandabob
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/25/21400240/epic-apple-ruling-unreal-engine-fortnite-temporary-restraining-order
======
ecf
What happened to the simple ability for a given company to not do business
with another? I’m struggling to understand why Epic can take Apple to court
simply because they no longer have a developer agreement.

